# Neuer Teich  - Bitte gebt mir Tipps



## Feuerfisch (21. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

im Forum lese ich nun schon seit einigen Monaten mit und habe auch lange Jahre Erfahrungen als Aquarianer... Dieses Jahr soll nun endlich unser Teich fertiggestellt werden. Da wir leider nicht mit einem Bagger auf das Grundstück kommen, mussten wir alles per Hand ausheben und somit sind da eben auch gewisse Grenzen, was Größe und Tiefe angeht, gesetzt. 

Hauptteich:
Der Durchmesser liegt bei etwa 6 Metern und die tiefe Bereich ist etwa 1,35m. Die Abstufung hat eine Tiefe von etwa 50-70 cm. In diesem Bereich sind 2 Seerosen geplant die durch eine andere Pflanzenart getrennt werden sollen. Welche Art könnte dies sein? Wer hat eine Idee für mich?

Pflanzteich: 
Der Durchmesser liegt bei etwa 3,5m und die Tiefe beträgt etwa 30-40 cm. Der Pflanzteich soll als "Pflanzenfilter" dienen und dicht bepflanzt werden. Angedacht waren Pflanzen, die aus dem Wasser herausschauen. Auch hier sind wir für gute Vorschläge dankbar.

Beide Teiche sollen keinen Bodengrund bekommen. Die Pflanzen wollen wir in Pflanzkörbe Mörtelkisten, Kartoffelkörbe, etc. einsetzen. 

Filterung:
Bei der Filterung schwanke ich im Moment noch zwischen den folgenden Varianten:

1. Oase Screenmatic 12+ 6000er oder 8000er pumpe 24 oder 36 W uvc und evt noch eine kleine Kiste mit zusätzlichen Schwämmen oder Helix

2. UVC 24w oder 36w  Siebfilter + 2-3 Regentonnen mit Helix, Schwämmen, Zeolith   Pumpe 6000er oder 8000er

Bei der Pumpe habe ich an Oase gedacht. 

Oberflächenabsauger: Hier bin ich mir noch total unschlüssig 

Wer hat Ideen oder Verbesserungsvorschläge was die Technik angeht?

Folie etc.:
Bis jetzt ist angedacht Flies, Folie und Ufermatte von NaturaGart zu verweden
Gibt es eurer Meinung nach gleichwertige Materialien für weniger Geld?

Besatz: 
Angedacht sind Shubukin. Für Koi sollte der Teich zu klein sein. Evt. möchten wir auch noch 1-3kleiner einheimische Arten ( __ Bitterling, __ Elritze, etc.) dazusetzen. 
Um den Nachwuchs im Rahmen zu halten habe ich an 2 Sonnenbarschweibchen gedacht.  


So weit mal die Planung in Kürze... Was habt ihr an Verbesserungsvorschlägen und Kritik für mich?
Noch ist es früh genug um alles zu optimieren. 
Ach ja insbesondere zum Thema Flies und Folie hätte ich gern Tipps... wie man auf den Bilden sehn kann ist unser Boden leiter sehr steinig (Faulschiefer).

Viele Grüße

Detlef


----------



## Springmaus (21. März 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich  - Bitte gebt mit Tipps*

_Hallo,

:Willkommen2

na da seid Ihr ja schon weiter wie wir warte sehnsüchtig auf den Minibagger :beten

_


----------



## Echinopsis (21. März 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich  - Bitte gebt mit Tipps*

Hallo Detlef,

ich versuche Dir mal etwas zu helfen:

Warum möchtest Du im Teich keinen Bodengrund einbringen? So wachsen die Pflanzen wesentlich besser und du hast später einen viel natürlicheren Teich als wenn du Pflanzgefäße verwendest...

Pflanzen mit einer Wassertiefe von 50-70cm wird schwierig...ich selbst habe auf einer Tiefe von 50cm Tannwedel stehen, die wachsen eigentlich soweit ganz gut, aber 70cm wäre hier wohl zu tief...ansonsten eben die typischen Unterwasserpflanzen. Oder muss die Pflanze unbedingt "aus dem Wasser schauen"?

Gerade wenn Du Pflanzen als Pflanzenfilter nutzen möchtest wären dich Unterwasserpflanzen optimal dafür geeignet....

Ich schlage Dir vor nur eine Randbepflanzung zu machen, in der Mitte die Seerosen und den Rest mit __ Tausendblatt, __ Wasserpest, __ Hornkraut etc zu bestücken!

Hier im Marktplatz wirst Du zum Frühjahr bestimmt fündig...

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Feuerfisch (21. März 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich  - Bitte gebt mit Tipps*

Hallo Daniel, 

zunächst vielen Dank für deine Antwort. 

Zum Thema Bodengrund habe ich lange hin und her überlegt. Grundsätzlich ist Bodengrund allein schon vom Volumen her der beste und größte Filter im Teich oder Aquarium. Jedoch muss der Bodengrund (in der Aquaristik DSB) auch entsprechend gepflegt werden. Hiermit meine ich Tiere (Fische und Wirbellose) die den Grund "auflockern" und "durchpflügen", da er sonst sehr schnell durch einen Bakterienrasen zu einer harten Kruste verpappen kann. Im Aquarium habe ich diese Prozesse optisch sehr gut im Blick und kann dadurch schnell und einfach regulierend eingreifen. Im Teich sehe ich aber im Zweifel gar nicht, was dort abläuft.... Zudem besteht die Gefahr, dass der Bodengrund nach 2,5 -3,5 Jahren anfängt zu "gammeln" (Schwefelwasserstoffbildung, etc.)...
Ich denke den Bodengrund im Teich auszutauschen kann eine sch..ßarbeit sein...
Darum war es mein Plan, keinen Bodengrund einzusetzen, sondern nur Ufermatten, die hinterher mit Sand-Betongemisch bestrichen werden. Zudem wollte ich denn jeweils mindestens im Herbst  mit einem Schlammsauger den Teich reinigen. In der Theorie machen die Dinger zumindest einn sinnvollen eindruck.  

Der Wunsch, dass die Pflanzen (70cm Wassertiefe) aus dem Wasser wachsen sollten, hatte zwei Gründe... zum einen pure Optik zum anderen weiß ich durch aus die Qualitäten betimmter Unterwasserpflanzen zu schätzen, zum anderen neigen sie aber auch gern mal zum "wilden verkrauten" ... und das wollte ich mir einfach ersparen ;-)

Also bitte nicht falsch verstehen... ich möchte deine Anregungen nicht zerreden... aber das waren meine Gedanken für meine Überlegungen .... sollte ich Gedankenfehler gemacht haben... dann sagt es mir bitte. 

Auch gerade zum Thema Filterung wäre ich auch noch für Tipss oder kritische Anregungen sehr dankbar. 

VG
Detlef


----------



## Joerg (22. März 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich  - Bitte gebt mir Tipps*

Hallo Detlef,
viele Erfahrungen aus dem AQ Bereich kann man modifiziert auch im Teich umsetzen.
Ein Bodengrund ist eingentlich sinnvoll, da darin viele Prozesse ablaufen, die das Teichklima positiv beeinflussen.
Ich habe in meinem Teich AQ Kies 2mm. Der hat sich bisher bestens bewährt. Die anäroben Bereiche sind da wo sie sein sollen und der Bodengrund wird auch nicht umgerührt.

Damit das ganze langfristig auch Shubukin und anderen Fischen funktioniert ist ein guter Filter empfehlenswert.
Dieser sollte möglichst viel Biomasse rausholen, damit es nicht zu einer Überdüngung kommt.
Das lässt sich auch kostengünstig und effizient mit etwas Eigenleistung realisieren.


----------



## RKurzhals (22. März 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich  - Bitte gebt mir Tipps*

Hallo Detlev,
auch von mir ein freundliches "Hallo"! 
Bei einem Teich im Außengelände hast Du sehr viel Eintrag von "Substrat" von außen. ich würde daher ungerne ständig "schlammsaugen". Daher machen Mörtelkisten weniger Sinn.
Auch ich hab' da viel überlegt, und es hat letztendlich wenig Sinn gemacht.
Filtertechnisch würde ich Dir empfehlen, nach einer Grobabscheidung Deiner Wahl entweder __ Hel-X oder einen PF zu planen. Du hast Dich ja schon so gut eingelesen, dass Du eine Vorstellung von der Größe hast. Ein Mix verschiedener Materialien, verteilt über mehrere Tonnen, ist meist weniger effektiv, als eine gut durchströmte Tonne mit der Häfte des Volumens!
Als zweites ist der Aufstellungsort und die "Verdrahtung/Verrohrung" das nächst wichtige Thema, am besten vor der Folienverlegung.


----------



## Feuerfisch (22. März 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich  - Bitte gebt mir Tipps*

Hallo ihr zwei, 

na guuut ich geb mich geschlagen. Keine Mörtelkisten und dafür anständigen Bodengrund. Aber wenn der Mist verpappt bekommt ihr eine Einladung um mir beim Säubern zu helfen ;-)

Was das Thema Filterung angeht, weiß ich was grundsätzlich zu beachten ist und kann auch bei einem Aqua genau sagen was funzt und was nicht.. nur beim Teich bin ich mir da echt noch ziemlich unsicher....
Das eine Grobabscheidung absolutes muss ist.... logisch
Wenn der Teich aber Bodengrund bekommt und in den vorgesehenen Bereichen ordentlich bepflanzt wird, bin ich mir absolut nicht sicher, ob ich mit einm Oase screenmatic auskomme (evt noch eine Kiste mit __ Hel-x nachschalten)oder ob ich einfach noch mehr Volumen benötige und Tonnen aufstellen sollte.
Aufgrund der geplanten Gestaltung um den Teich herum möchte ich den Filter so klein wie möglich gestalten. Da ich nicht so der Bastler bin, kaufe ich mir lieber mal eine fertige Lösung, wenn sie sicher auch etwas überteuert ist, aber sie muss dann auch funzen. 
Bitte nun keine Diskussion beginnen, ob Oase zu teuer ist oder nicht... mir geht es nur darum, ob die Lösung funzt oder nicht. Aber ich bin auch gern für andere Lösungen zu haben. Mir ist es nur wichtig, das der Filter eine Vorabscheidung hat und insgesamt so klein und wartungsarm wie möglich ist. 

@ Rolf: Was meinst du genau mit Verdrahtung/Verrorung???

Grüße


----------



## Patrick K (22. März 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich  - Bitte gebt mir Tipps*

Hallo Detlef

Wenn es bei einem überschaubaren Besatz bleibt (keine Koi) dann wird dir dein PF reichen,vorraus gesetzt er ist gut bepflanzt.

Mit zwei Teichhöhen ist ja bekanntlich schlecht in Schwerkraft zu Filtern  , wie groß ist der Höhen unterschied der Wasser oberflächen? und wie wir das Volumen sein?.

In deinem Fall würde ich eine Pumpenkammer setzen und einen BA einbauen vielleich noch einen Skimmer.

Nimm zwei Sonnenbarschmännchen die sind nicht nur Farbenbrechtiger sondern haben auch ein größeres Maul

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Feuerfisch (22. März 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich  - Bitte gebt mir Tipps*

Hallo Patrick, 

das ist wohl auf den Bildern eine optische Täuschung. Beide Teiche sind auf einm Niveau und haben eine gemeinsame Wasseroberfläche. 

Da __ Sonnenbarsche ja durchaus ganz beachtliche Vertreter werden können, habe ich bei zwei Böcken etwas bedenken, dass es innerartlichen Zoff geben könnte. Daher war meine Tendenz in Richtung Damen gegangen. Aber wenn jemand da wirkliche Erfahrungen hat, bin ich für jeden Hinweis dankbar. 

Wechen Skimmer würdest du denn empfehlen?

Grüße


----------



## LotP (22. März 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich  - Bitte gebt mir Tipps*

Zu der Screenmatic:
Selbst betreibe ich eine Screenmatic 36. Bin bisher recht zufrieden mit dem Filter. Macht seinen Job.
Was ich für mich halt ein wichtige Grund für den Kauf war ist, dass es relativ einfach zu bedienen ist und komplett. Grund: Der Teich ist v.a. meine Sache. Gleichzeitig bin ich aber nicht immer Zuhause. Bin auch mal 2 Monate irgendwo im Ausland unterwegs. Und der Filter ist halt in 10 min an die andern Familymitglieder erklärt, so dass sie sich solange um den Teich/Filter kümmern können und in der Lage sind alles warten zu können.
Gleichzeitig überlegt ich jedoch auch evlt. meine Screenmatic auf Dauer upzugraden, indem ich die Filterschwämme rausnimm, K1 (oder __ Hel-x, aber warscheinlich hierfür k1 besser geeignet) in die Filterkammer gebe und diese mit ner Luftpumpe (15 Watt hab ich hier) in Bewegung halte.
Wäre ne Investition von ca. 100€. Gleichzeigig sollte sich die Filterwirkung um einiges erhöhen (mehr is immer gut xD) und der Wartungsaufwand gegen null gehen (Auswurfkasten des Siebes schnell zum Kompost tragen und reinkippen, 20sec/Tag)


----------



## Patrick K (22. März 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich  - Bitte gebt mir Tipps*

Was machst du im oberen Teich / Filter eigentlich mit den Tieren ,Fischen im Winter ,bei 40cm ist da relativ wenig zum Überleben.....

Bei gleichem Wasserstand spricht es ja noch mehr für eine Pumpenkammer und einer Rohrpumpe.

Schau dich doch mal bei den Menschen um, dann entscheide dich wer länger streitet.

Wenn ein Sonnenbarsch diese Maße an nimmt, dann sei froh das du ihn hast.

Gruss aus der sonnigen Vorderpfalz Patrick:smoki


----------



## Echinopsis (22. März 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich  - Bitte gebt mir Tipps*

Guter Entschluss direkt Substrat im Teich zu verwenden - das wirst Du nicht bereuen! 
Ich würde es an Deiner Stelle mal mit Tannwedel dann versuchen (neben den typischen UW-Pflanzen).


----------



## RKurzhals (22. März 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich  - Bitte gebt mir Tipps*

Hallo Detlef,
als Skimmer habe ich in meinem kleinen Teich einen Schwimmskimmer. Der macht sein Ding, ist aber nicht der robusteste. Standskimmer (sofern Du eine ebene Fläche am Aufstellungsort hast ) sind schon robuster gegen große Fische und hantierende Menschen .
Hier im Forum habe ich Schwimmskimmer, ganz in der Bauart eines Wandskimmers, gesehen. Das ist eindeutig eine Nummer zu groß für Dich (so Du ihn nicht selbst entsprechend klein baust - das macht keinen Sinn).
Mit Verdrahtung meine ich auch die Kabel zu den elektrischen Teilen, Du willst ja nicht über Rasen oder Terasse Pumpenkabel verlegen . Verrohrung haben die anderen schon aufgegriffen.


----------



## Feuerfisch (23. März 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich  - Bitte gebt mir Tipps*

@ Säp
vielen Dank für deine Erfahrungen mit dem Filter. Beruflich geht es mir genau wie dir und darum suche ich nach einer beonders einfachen Lösung für die Dames des Hause ;-)
Wie ist denn dein Besatz im Teich? Welche UV und welche Pumpe verwendest du?

@Patrick
die Tiere wandern einfach in den tiefen Teich das ist gar kein Problem

@ RKurzhals
Die Kabel liegen schon alle 

@ alle: welche Skinner sind den Konkret zu empfehlen? Taugen die schwimmenden überhaupt etwas?
Gibt es bei der Teichfolie gleichwertige Lösungen zu NaturaGart aber evt. zu einem günstigeren Preis?
Im Moment würde ich am liebsten ohne Bodenablauf und dafür mit der Zielsaugtechnik arbeiten. Muss ich dann zum Winter die Schläuche aus dem Wasser nehmen?
Von Oase gibt es schlauch und Kabeldurchführungen (für die Teichfolie). Wie sind eure Erfahrungen damit?

Grüße


----------



## Feuerfisch (23. März 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich  - Bitte gebt mir Tipps*

@ alle
ob ich es immer überlesen habe, weiß ich nicht... aber wie habt ihr eurer teiche präpariert, damit sie bei langem starkregen nicht das ganze umfeld überfluten?

Grüße


----------



## Joerg (23. März 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich  - Bitte gebt mir Tipps*

Hallo Detlef,
was auch immer du für die Zukunft planst, ein BA sollte dabei sein.
Auch ein Skimmer in einer Schwerkraftanlage,kann deutlich effektiver arbeiten.

Bei der Teichfolie würde ich nun zu EPDM raten. Die ist deutlich wiederstandafähiger als PVC und langlebiger.


----------



## Zacky (23. März 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich  - Bitte gebt mir Tipps*

Wenn der Teich bei Starkregen mal überfüllt wird, läuft alles bei mir in den Garten. Habe aber auch nur Sandboden, also sickert es gut weg. Beim neuen Teich habe ich einen Überlauf direkt mit der Regenwassergrube verbunden. Ein Notüberlauf mit Dränagerohr ist aber auch noch dran und die liegt gut 1,50 m in der Erde. Umwickelt mit Vlies und in einem Kiesbett. Funktioniert!


----------



## LotP (24. März 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich  - Bitte gebt mir Tipps*



> @ Säp
> vielen Dank für deine Erfahrungen mit dem Filter. Beruflich geht es mir genau wie dir und darum suche ich nach einer beonders einfachen Lösung für die Dames des Hause ;-)
> Wie ist denn dein Besatz im Teich? Welche UV und welche Pumpe verwendest du?


als Besatz hab ich 5 koi (~20cm),1 Spiegelkarfen, 1 Brachse, 2Goldfische und 15 Regenbogenelritzen.
UVC benutz ich die bitron 110 (Jedoch nicht permanent) und eine promax 20000 (beides ebenfalls)
ich habe jetz zwar keine Erfahrungen mit selbstbau oder anderen Filtern, jedoch nehme ich an, dass man da schon mehr machen muss.


----------



## Feuerfisch (24. März 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich  - Bitte gebt mir Tipps*

Hallo auch, 

jetzt stehe ich aber gerade irgendwie auf dem Schlauch....
Wenn ich Bodengund einbringe, kann ich doch keinen BA installieren

Oder wie meint ihr das?

Grüße


----------



## Joerg (24. März 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich  - Bitte gebt mir Tipps*

Hallo Detlef,
das mit dem Bodengrund ist schon möglich, wenn auch mit etwas zusätzlichem Aufwand.
Der BA erhält einen Kragen, damit der Kies nicht direkt angesaugt wird.
Da die Koi trotzdem Steinchen reinwerfen, muss eine gute Spülung und eine zusätzliche Abscheidung installiert werden.


----------



## Feuerfisch (24. März 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich  - Bitte gebt mir Tipps*

Hallö Jörg, 

warum denn Koi?!?
Hatt doch geschrieben, dass für mich Koi nicht in Frage kommen. Mein Teich ist viel zu niedrig. Habe ja nur etwa 135 cm. 
Wollte mich auf kleinere einheimische und Shubukin beschränken. 

Bis jetzt dachte ich ein BA ist nur bei Koi sehr wichtig.

Grüße


----------



## Joerg (24. März 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich  - Bitte gebt mir Tipps*

Hallo Detlef,
Shubukin gründeln auch schon mal. Hatte den Beitrag von LotP gelesen. 

Mein Teich ist auch nicht viel tiefer. Wichtiger ist der Platz zum schwimmen und der Filter.

Ein BA ist bei einer Neuanlage mit Shubukin auch sinnvoll.
Es hängt sicher vom Besatz und der Teichgröße ab, ob das wirklich notwendig ist.
Der BA holt den Schmutz dort raus, wo er sich ansonsten als Teichschlamm ablagert.
Will man das langfristig verhindern, holt man ihn dort raus und filtert ihn aus.
Wird der Grobschmutz erst von einer Pumpe zerkleinert, ist er schwerer rauszuholen.

Einen Teichsauger kann man sich dann sparen. Einmal umrühren und alles verschwindet im BA.

Es hängt davon ab, was du im Teich realisieren willst. 
Möglichst naturnah mit dem Mulm, in dem viele Lebewesen existieren oder schön sauber mit weniger Vielfalt.


----------



## Feuerfisch (28. März 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich  - Bitte gebt mir Tipps*

Hallo auch, 

jetzt wird es irgendwie etwas verwirrend für mich. Oder ich verstehe etwas falsch...

Der eine sagt Teich mit Bodengrund ausstatten - bedeutet für mich, das der kompeltte Teich und nicht nur die Pflanzzonen mit Bodengrund ausgestattet werden. 
Wenn Shubukin gründeln, würde es ja keinen Sinn machen, den Teich mit Bodengrund auszustatten, weil dieser dann ständig durch de BA in den Filter abgezogen würde. 
Ausserdem müsste der BA höher sein als der Bodengrund und somit hätte er nicht mehr seine eigentliche Wirkung. 

Was ich möchte ist eigentlich ganz klar. Einen Teich wie ich ihn beschrieben habe. Hierfür möchte ich eine Lösung die möglichst stromsparend aber auch möglichst arbeitssparend ist. Das es keine eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibt ist mir klar... 

Was denn also nun? 

Bodenablauf oder Bodengrund oder Bodenablauf und Bodengrund nur in Pflanzzonen?

Was spricht bei Bodengrund als Alternative zum BA gegen die Zielsaugtechnik,  wie NaturaGart sie empfiehlt?

Irgendwie fehlen mir auch noch klare Empfehlungen zur Technik (Filter, Skimmer, Pumpe). Wer hat denn da etwas für mich?  Hier schwanke ich im Moment zwischen Oase Screenmatic und Edouna mit Compact sieve. Gibt es andere oder bessere Alternativen? Im Moment würde ich ungern selbst herumbasteln. 

Grüße


----------



## RKurzhals (28. März 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich  - Bitte gebt mir Tipps*

Hallo Feuerfisch,
zwischen NG-Zielsaugtechnik und BA gibt es kaum Unterschiede, als Mann würde ich mal sagen, dass das zwei Fussball-Mannschaften sind .
Mit der NG-Zielsaugtechnik kommt man freilich in keine Filterkammer, und kann maximal oberhalb Teichniveau einen aufstellen. Sofern man keinen "Filtergraben" hat oder bauen will, der den Hauptteil der biologischen Filterung verrichten kann, ist das Konzept nicht hilfreich.
Die Sache mit dem Substrat am Boden ist viel einfacher. Am Anfang hast Du einen sauberen Teich. Über's Jahr bläst Dir der Wind so viel "Dreck" in den Teich, und scheiden die dort lebenden Tiere soviel "Kacke" aus, dass Du auch mit bündigem BA eine stetig anwachsende Schicht am Boden hast (so viel gründeln Deine Fische gewiss nicht ).
Darum bin ich Fan von (z. B.) Eugens Konzept, von vornherein den Teich so zu bauen, statt auf diese Veränderung zu reagieren.


----------



## Joerg (28. März 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich  - Bitte gebt mir Tipps*

Hallo Detlef,
das ganze ist ja je nach Anforderung sehr variabel.
Falls du einen Oase Screenmatic kaufen willst, ist das mit den BA praktisch nicht unbedingt nötig. Der arbeitet nicht in Schwerkraft.
Willst du dir alle Optionen offen lassen, solltest du einen BA reinmachen und dann von einer Sammelkammer den Oase bedienen.
Die Zielsaugtechnik habe ich mir gerade mal angesehen. Ist nichts anderes als ein Sammelschacht, aus dem Wasser abgesaugt wird. 
Das kommt von den "BA". Also nur ein anderer Name für ein Schwerkraftsystem mit Sammelkammer. 

Was bei dir sinnvoll ist, hängt vom Besatz ab. Sind wenige Fische drin, fällt wenig an. Das kann auch ein gepumptes System rausholen.
Energiesparend ist ein System, bei dem nur geringe Förderhöhen zu überwinden sind.
Zusätzlich kann dieses auch gröbere Teile rausholen und dann leichter entsorgen.

Plane doch einen BA mit Sammelkammer ein. Das ganze ohne Bodengrund, der kann ja im Filterteich sein.
Aus der Sammelkammer dann auf einen wartungsarmen Filter. Der sollte mind. 50% des Inhalts als Durchfluss abkönnen.
Den Skimmer kannst du dann auch in die Sammelkammer leiten. Die meisten gepumpten sind nicht so doll. 

Der Edouna ist zwar größer aber nicht so wartungsarm wie der Oase. Mit einem CS davor aber auch gut.


----------



## Feuerfisch (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich  - Bitte gebt mir Tipps*

Hallo auch, 

mit dem BA habe ich noch so meine Probleme. Also KOI sind für mich auf alle Fälle ausgeschlossen. Dafür ist der Teich einfach nicht tief genug. Und eine Horde von 25 -30 Shubukin wirkt optisch auch nicht mehr schön, finde ich. Darum wird der Besatz im moderarten bis "normalen" Bereich bleiben. Meine Überlegung ist, dass ich mit einem Biotec und einer großen Pflanzenzone mit einer relativ kleinen Pumpe auskomme. Ich denke bei einem BA muss ich schon eine deutlich stärkere Pumpe wählen, damit mit Blick auf den deutlich größeren Rohrdurchmesser überhaupt ausreichender Sog entstehen kann, damit der BA auch wirklich funzt. 
Ausserdem habe ich ehrlich gesagt etwas Manschetten vor der Verrohrung und einem Loch an der tiefsten Stelle im Teich. 

Im Moment tendiere ich nach wie vor dazu im Tiefen Bereich ein deutliches gefälle zu machen und dann an der tiefsten stelle eine Pumpe rein (8-10.000er). Und die Tiefzone ohne Bodengrund.
Würde das als Pumpleistung (Skimmer + Filter) ausreichen?

Im Pflanzbereich werde ich Bodengrund einbringen. Wie tief sollte der denn am besten sein? Und welches Material würde ihr wählen? Wie wäre grober Sand?

Verunsichert bin ich auch noch was das Thema Oase und Biotec angeht. Es gibt auf der einen Seite die emotionalen Gegner (die Leute basteln halt lieber selbst und/oder haben Koi  bzw. totalen Überbesatz) oder die Befürworter... Aber ich kann irgendwie nicht wirklich eischätzen ob das System Biotec - Screenmatic wirklich annährend so funzt wie in den Filmen zu sehen. 

Gibt es alternative wartungsarme Filtersysteme? Die Tonnenlösung scheint gut zu funzen, jedoch habe ich den Eindruck, dass dort im laufenden Betrieb immer wieder etwas "gefummelt" werden muss... 
Für mich ist es wichtig das der Filter, wenn ich auf Dienstreisen bin, auch blondinengerecht ist *fg*

Wenn also noch jemand eine alternative Idee für mich hat, bin ich da offen. 

Grüße


----------



## Joerg (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich  - Bitte gebt mir Tipps*

Hallo Detlef,
ganz im Vertrauen, du hast mit ein paar Koi weniger Aufwand, als mit einer Horde von 25 -30 Shubukin.
Jeder der mal einen Schwarm Goldfische oder __ Shubunkin hatte (wie ich), kann das bestätigen.

Bezüglich der Pumpe geht das schon. Einige Skimmer benötigen aber schon etwas Sog. Von daher besser 2 unabhängige Pumpen.

Der Oase hat eine relativ grobe Abscheidung, die aber recht gut automatisch arbeitet. 
Je nach Belastung ist der Grobschmutz alle 1-5 Tage rauszuholen. Ähnlich ist es mit den Filterschwämmen.
Nur ein paar Moderlischen ohne Fütterung und du hast keine Probleme. 

Eine externe Filterung über ein Bogensieb und danach ein großvolumiger Filter, sollte eine höhere Standzeit haben.
Aber auch hier ist ja nach Belastung eine tägliche Reinigung des Vorfilters angesagt.

Aus deinen Erwägungen habe ich nun einen Vliesfilter angeschafft. Der läuft ein paar Wochen ohne Eingriff.
Das verschmutzte Vlies läuft raus und wird dann entsorgt.
Auch ein TF kann das ohne Eingriff erledigen.

Viel hängt vom Besatz ab, Shubukin ist nicht die wartungsärmste Lösung.


----------



## RKurzhals (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich  - Bitte gebt mir Tipps*

Hallo Detlef,
vor dem Durchlöchern der teichfolie hatte ich auch große Angst . Warum habe ich das dann gemacht? Aus dem einfachen Grund, dass ich auch später mal am teich ein leck reparieren muss! So habe ich schon mal gelernt, an der Folie zu kleben, ohne vorher spätere Bewohner umsiedeln zu müssen... .
Wenn Du einen wartungsarmen Filter suchst, dann kann ich die Tonnen eigentlich nur empfehlen, am besten mit __ Hel-X. Bei Koi-Discount gibt es gerade TF's im Sonderangebot, wenn Du einen "maschinellen" Vorfilter dazutun möchtest, und Dir ein VF noch zu teuer ist.
Mit einem guten Filtergraben kannst Du meiner Meinung nach eine Vorabscheidung sparen. 
Als Teichgrund würde ich Mutterboden/Humus empfehlen, den Du mit Lehm (Sand) abdecken kannst. An Stellen, wo Du keine Pflanzen setzen willst, würde ich auch nichts einbringen. Wenn Dich meine Empfehlung schockt, dann frag' und lies bei Leuten wie Eugen nach und frag' diese direkt. Ich habe bei mir die negative Erfahrung eines gut gefilterten Teiches, in dem Pflanzen wegen Nährstoffmangel schlecht wachsen (zumindest die, die ich gerne hätte ).
Einen Skimmer bekommst Du freilich an Deine Pumpe mit angeschlossen. Mir stellt sich nur die Frage, wie Du diesen einregeln willst. Das dazu nötige Ventil ist irgendwo im Wasser. Da der Pumpenkorb sich allmählich zusetzt, ist da öfter Handarbeit vonnöten. Auch das "Versenken" der Pumpe mit den recht starren Schläuchen macht keinen Spaß - wenn Du eine pflegeleichte Filteranlage willst, dann verabschiede Dich mal von dieser Lösung .
Mein Vorschlag:
Filtergraben a la NG, ein Schacht ist hierbei nicht obsolet, aber hilfreich zur Einregelung des Skimmers, wenn er keine eigene Pumpe hat. Am Ende des Filtergrabens eine Pumpe auf einem Podest, die Deinen Filter speist. Zum Beginn einige Tonnen Hel-X. Die sind absolut "wartungsfrei". Erst bei "Belastung" müssen die mal entschlammt (Bodenablauf) und das Hel-X auch mal umgerührt werden.


----------



## Feuerfisch (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich  - Bitte gebt mir Tipps*

Hallo auch, 

vielen Dank für eure Rückmeldung. 

@ Jörg: Bist du hier der Zeuge Jehovas für Kois 
Mir gefallen die Tiere auch wirklich ausgezeichnet, aber wie schon bereits geschildert, werde ich nicht tief genug in den Boden kommen, damit sie eine ausreichend große Fläche mit min 1,50 Tiefe haben. Und wenn ich den Teich nach oben aufmaurer, dann habe ich im Winer das Eisproblem bzw. muss nach oben hin alles dämmen, heizen und was weiß ich nicht alles. 
Somit sehe ich im Moment keine realistische Chance, bei den vorhandenen Gegebenheiten mittel bis langfristig Tiergerecht Kois halten zu können. Aber ich lasse mich hier auch gern eines besseren belehren. 

Warum sollte man die Schwämme täglich bis mehrmals in der Woche ausdrücken? Es soll sich doch ein "Filterkuchen" auf ihnen bilden. Das verstehe ich nicht so ganz, wie du das meinst. 

@ Rolf: Habe gerade ein neues Auto... das verbeule ich auch schon mal... wird mir später bestimmt auch mal jemand eine Macke rein fahren .. kann die Werkstatt schon mal üben 

So abwägig klingt das mit dem Humus und dem Mutterboden für mich nicht. Ich kenne ähnliches aus der Aquaristik. Dort wachsen die Pflanzen auch oft nicht, weil absolut überfiltert wird und man auf der einen Seite richtig Geld in die Hand nimmt um das Becken klinisch rein zu bekommen und auf der anderen Seite legt man genau so viel Geld auf den Tisch für effektiven Pflanzendünger, Co2, Bodefluter, Düngekugeln, Langzeitdünger, und und und
In der Aquaristik habe ich jedoch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass diese Düngeschichten (im Teich Humus) relativ schnell erschöpft sind und eigentlich nur sinnvoll sind, wenn man schnell ein Becken mit allen gewünschten Pflanzen anfährt und nicht den Pflanzenbestand nach und nach erweitert und somit dem Entwicklungsstand des Beckens anpassen möchte. Im Becken hat man dann irgendwann das Problem, dass durch das Grärtnern und umpflanzen die Düngeschicht sich zunehmend mit dem gesamten Bodengrund vermischt und das ist dann irgendwann einfach nur noch eine Sauerei. Meist war dies so spätestens nach 3-4 Jahren der Fall. Ich denke mit etwas Glück kann man es im Teich ein Stück länger hinauszögern. 
Sicher ein guter Tipp von dir, aber ich bin im Moment skeptisch, ob das im Teich mittel bis langfristig Spass machen kann. 

Dein Hinweis auf die Pumpe, die mitten im Teich versenkt werden müsste, war wirklich gut. Das Thema muss ich mir wirklich noch durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Da wäre eine Pumpenkammer sicher sehr sinnvoll. Oder wir kämen wieder zum BA wo ich immer noch absolute Berührungsängste habe. 

@ Alle: Wie tief würdet ihr den Bodengrund in den bepflanzten Bereichen machen? Ich hätte so 20-30 cm eingebracht. 

Grüße
Detlef


----------



## Joerg (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich  - Bitte gebt mir Tipps*

Hallo Detlef,
ich bin bei dem BA etwas nachdrücklich, da ich selbst den Fehler gemacht habe einen zu verbauen. Das wird nicht mehr vorkommen.

Der hat mehrere Vorteile:
- Saugt das Wasser an der tiefsten Stelle ab. Es bleibt also weniger Dreck liegen.
- Die gröberen Teile werden nicht erst durch die Pumpe zerkleinert. Das vereinfacht das rausfiltern.
- Er wird in Schwerkraft betrieben. Jeder cm Förderhöhe kostet Strom.

Je größer der Teichinhalt und je mehr Eintrag, desto größer fallen die Vorteile aus.
Ich hab lange rumprobiert. Eine gute Vorabscheidung ist das A und O, wenn man klares Wasser haben will.
Bei mir bleiben geschätzt mehr als 50% im Vorfilter hängen. Die belasten danach den Teich nicht mehr.
Die Schwebeteilchen Anzahl lässt sich mit einer höheren Umwälzung verkleinern.

Ich mag Pflanzen am Teich. Viele Pflanzzonen sind wieder entfernt worden, da sie die Sicht auf den Teich verdeckt haben. 
Nimm bloß keine Erde. Bei mir stehen alle Pflanzen in feinem AQ Kies und wachsen prächtig.
Einige nun auch ganz ohne, nur Wurzeln ins Wasser. Der Koikotdünger wirkt Wunder. 
Am vorigen Teich dachte ich auch die armen Pflanzen brauchen Erde. Das Ende waren Algen ohne Ende und ein Filter, der alle 3 Tage zu war.

Liegt der Teich in der Sonne, bildet sich sehr Biomasse. Diese kann Optimalerweise im Pflanzenfilter abgebaut werden.
Meist befinden sich jedoch teilweise Fadenalgen im Teich. Die verstopfen den Filter schnell.
Kannst du die nicht vor dem Bioteil rausholen, müssen die noch zusätzlich dort wieder in Nährstoffe umgewandelt werden.

Falls du einen Teich mit wenig Filteraufwand betreiben willst, hol dir Moderlischen oder andere kleine Fische, die ohne Fütterung auskommen.


----------



## RKurzhals (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich  - Bitte gebt mir Tipps*

Hallo Detlef,
ich bin wohl ein wenig mit Jörg im Wettstreit um Ideen für Deinen Teich... . ich habe dabei nicht den Eindruck, dass Jörg für Kois missioniert. Er versucht nur zu erklären, was für einen klaren Koiteich nötig wäre. Ich kann ihm insofern recht geben, als auch ohne Kois nicht weniger Sedimente in einem Teich entstehen . Will man diese nicht rgelmäßig per Hand entfernen, so braucht man eine "Koi-Filteranlage" und besser, da ja offensichtlich niemand den Boden so gut aufwühlt wie eine "Herde Kois" (so hab' ich das bislang gelesen ).
Auf jeglichem nährstoffhaltigem Bodengrund siedeln sich Algen an, so man keine andere Vorsorge treffen kann in Form von Wasserpflanzen.
Statt eines Bodenablaufs durch die Folie kannst Du freilich ein Rohr zur gewünschten Stelle legen, und ans Ende des Rohrs eine Pumpe anschließen. Ich denke, damit kann auch Jörg leben. Ob die Pumpe nun in einem Schacht steht (in den die Rohre münden), oder die Rohre a la NG in einem Filtergraben münden, und die Pumpe erst am Ende des Filtergrabens installiert ist, ist Deine freie Entscheidung. Es geht also auch ohne Durchlöchern der Folie, sich eine (zumindest Halb-) Schwerkraftfilterung aufzubauen.


----------



## Feuerfisch (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich  - Bitte gebt mir Tipps*

Hallo Rolf, 

euer kleiner "Wettstreit" und Jörgs "Mission Koi" sind gar nicht so schlecht ;-)
Ihr habt mich viel zum Nachdenken gebracht und in den nächsten Tagen werden wir auch noch einige Optionen Rund um den Teich wie Filterung, Teichtiefe, Besatz, BA oder nach NaturaGart, etc. überdenken bzw. auf Realisierbarkeit prüfen. Das Budget ist schon mal aufgestockt und wir haben uns selbst mehr Fläche für Teich, Filtergraben, Technik, etc. im Garten freigegeben. 
Noch ist ja alles früh genug. 
Wir haben noch einige Ideen, wie wir evt. doch noch mehr Tiefe bekommen können und davon wird dann letztendlich abhängen, wie alles andere am Teich weiter geht. Dann drückte mir mal die Daumen für das Wetter. Eigentlich habe ich eine Woche Urlaub zum buddeln genommen. 

Schöne restlcihe Ostern. 
Detlef


----------



## Feuerfisch (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich  - Bitte gebt mir Tipps*

... ach ja und erst mal vielen Dank für die vielen Anregungen, die ihr bis jetzt schon gegeben habt. 
Das hat auf jeden Fall einige Euro und viel Arbeit gespart.


----------



## Joerg (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich  - Bitte gebt mir Tipps*

Hallo Detlef,
jeder sollte sich erst mal Gedanken machen was er denn erreichen will.
Dann gibt es verschiedene Möglichkeiten dieses auch zu erreichen.
Sobald man seine aktuell optimale Lösung gefunden hat, diese umsetzen.

Die gemachten Fehler, kann man beim nächsten Umbau wieder ausbügeln. 

Diese Woche hatte ich mir auch einen Umbau vorgenommen. Hoffentlich passt es auch mit dem Wetter.


----------



## Feuerfisch (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich  - Bitte gebt mir Tipps*

Sooo 

wir haben das Kriegsbeil gegen den Faulschiefer ausgegraben... mal schauen wer gewinnt und wie tief wir kommen, bis wir auf Fels stoßen. 
Sollte jemand sporltich nicht ausgelastet sein... jederzeit herzlich eingeladen, sich hier auszutoben


----------



## Moonlight (13. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich  - Bitte gebt mir Tipps*

Vergiß die Bildchen nicht


----------



## twix1992 (13. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich  - Bitte gebt mir Tipps*



RKurzhals schrieb:


> Hallo Detlef,
> ich bin wohl ein wenig mit Jörg im Wettstreit um Ideen für Deinen Teich... . ich habe dabei nicht den Eindruck, dass Jörg für Kois missioniert. Er versucht nur zu erklären, was für einen klaren Koiteich nötig wäre. Ich kann ihm insofern recht geben, als auch ohne Kois nicht weniger Sedimente in einem Teich entstehen . Will man diese nicht rgelmäßig per Hand entfernen, so braucht man eine "Koi-Filteranlage" und besser, da ja offensichtlich niemand den Boden so gut aufwühlt wie eine "Herde Kois" (so hab' ich das bislang gelesen ).
> Auf jeglichem nährstoffhaltigem Bodengrund siedeln sich Algen an, so man keine andere Vorsorge treffen kann in Form von Wasserpflanzen.
> Statt eines Bodenablaufs durch die Folie kannst Du freilich ein Rohr zur gewünschten Stelle legen, und ans Ende des Rohrs eine Pumpe anschließen. Ich denke, damit kann auch Jörg leben. Ob die Pumpe nun in einem Schacht steht (in den die Rohre münden), oder die Rohre a la NG in einem Filtergraben münden, und die Pumpe erst am Ende des Filtergrabens installiert ist, ist Deine freie Entscheidung. Es geht also auch ohne Durchlöchern der Folie, sich eine (zumindest Halb-) Schwerkraftfilterung aufzubauen.




Hallo,

was für Pumpen sind denn da sinnvoll und wie gro0 sollte das Rohr sein?


----------



## Feuerfisch (13. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich  - Bitte gebt mir Tipps*

Eeeendlich ist es geschafft, nach langem verzweifelten suchen und noch verzweifelteren Buddelversuchen haben wir eine Firma mit einem Minibagger gefunden, der auf unser Grundstück fahren kann... und nun können wir den Teich mit anständigen Maßen anlegen und wir müssen uns nicht mehr auf Shubukin beschränken 
Zu den neuen Möglichkeiten mache ich dann im passenden Forum ein neues Thema auf. 

Bis hier her  allen vielen Dank für die guten Ideen und Denkanstöße.

Grüße


----------



## Moonlight (13. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich  - Bitte gebt mir Tipps*

 ... da bin ich aber gespannt ...


----------



## Feuerfisch (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neuer Teich  - Bitte gebt mir Tipps*

@ Jörg

Danke Danke Danke Danke Danke !!!!

gut das du mir mit dem BA so auf den Keks gegangen bist ;-)

Den möchte ich auf GAR KEINEN FALL mehr missen!!!

Bei mir läuft er sogar mit einer schicht von ca. 2 cm bodengrund
gut ab und an sind mal ein paar kleine steinchen im vorfilter ..... aber das zeigt auch, welche wirkung das teil hat.

und deine missionierung in richtung koi hat gewirkt.  es ist ein kleiner koi-teich mit 30.000 litern geworden

wie gesagt, vielen dank, dass du so penetrant warst!!!


----------



## Feuerfisch (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neuer Teich  - Bitte gebt mir Tipps*

soo und nun auch ein paar bilder


----------



## muh.gp (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neuer Teich  - Bitte gebt mir Tipps*

Hallo,

WOW!!!

Das ist echt toll geworden! Wenn jetzt noch die Pflanzen durchstarten und Du deine FIlter ein bisschen "tarnst"... Dann wird das eine echte Oase!

Glückwunsch und Grüße


----------



## Feuerfisch (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neuer Teich  - Bitte gebt mir Tipps*

... jaaa der filter wird das nächste projekt so kann der auf gar keinen fall bleiben !!!!


----------

